# SSD plunge



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I took the SSD plunge today mainly bc the 2 x 300g RAPTORs I have in raid 0 now are being phased out . ie I was going to add 2 more to the array. So the ones that are available are expensive...
Ive also been wanting SSDs anyways... SO I went crazzzy today and got 4 of these :sn:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004W2JKWG/ref=asc_df_B004W2JKWG1806823?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B004W2JKWG

Just for startes my WIN7 experience score for primary drive went from 6.1 to 7.9 :bigsmile:

Ill post up some benchmarks asap


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice :T


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

Can I ask how you connected the 4 drives together and what sort of performance you are getting? 

I assume that these drives are mainly used for the OS and other programs, but will connecting more then 1 really make that much difference to the speed?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a 3ware 9650se SATA 4 port controller .. Its way overkill in my system / htpc but it has sophisticated features like battery backup / write cache / migration and real time drive monitoring....
Ive been searching all day for a free benchmark program to test with but all seem to be shareware with limited benchmark testing until you buy....I can tell you that my old drive(s) were 2 RAPTORS in raid 0 and they were pretty speedy . Now my apps are opening before I finish clicking on them  just kidding

If you look at the really high end PCIx SSD cards , they are several ssd memory drives slaved together in raid so I just emulated that idea.... Ill post some benchmarks asap


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My initial benchmark results w my new 4x SSD RAID 0 and then / compared to my 2x 300g WD RAPTOR RAID 0 

The controller is a 3WARE 9650se SATA ll 4 port

SSD's are Crucial M4 CT064M4SSD2 2.5" 64GB SATA III MLC x 4 in RAID 0

Sequential Read : 613.202 MB/s :yikes:
Sequential Write : 357.388 MB/s
Random Read 512KB : 431.613 MB/s
Random Write 512KB : 363.015 MB/s
Random Read 4KB (QD=1) : 15.160 MB/s [ 3701.1 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=1) : 19.886 MB/s [ 4854.9 IOPS]
Random Read 4KB (QD=32) : 52.413 MB/s [ 12796.0 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=32) : 23.120 MB/s [ 5644.5 IOPS]

Test : 4000 MB [C: 21.7% (48.4/223.5 GB)] (x2)
Date : 2011/12/04 20:28:59
OS : Windows 7 Ultimate Edition SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)




HDD's - Western Digital Raptor series 300gb x 2 in RAID 0 

Sequential Read : 255.953 MB/s
Sequential Write : 252.395 MB/s
Random Read 512KB : 59.850 MB/s
Random Write 512KB : 98.309 MB/s
Random Read 4KB (QD=1) : 0.841 MB/s [ 205.4 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=1) : 2.938 MB/s [ 717.4 IOPS]
Random Read 4KB (QD=32) : 3.997 MB/s [ 975.9 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=32) : 3.253 MB/s [ 794.2 IOPS]

Test : 4000 MB [G: 0.0% (0.1/558.9 GB)] (x2)
Date : 2011/12/04 21:10:44
OS : Windows 7 Ultimate Edition SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)


***NOTE the program testing is CrystalDiskInfo 4.1.4 - Disk Information Tool
http://www.benchmarkhq.ru/english.html?/be_hdd.html


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The alst I heard, raiding SSDs disabled the TRIM feature that extends SSD life. Are you aware of that or do you care?

I have 3x old spinning drives in raid 0 (maybe 180mbps total)... I'd have been plenty happy with your 2x raptor combo! though the improvement in seek time is one of the biggest SSD benefits.


----------

